# Fall Garden



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I wasn't going to do it because of the drought but I couldn't stand it. I just have to dig in the dirt. :biggrin I tilled up the backyard garden only. It's small so if we don't get enough rain maybe it won't cost me an arm and a leg to keep it watered. I planted Cabbage, radishes, carrots, parsnips, rutabagas, beets, swiss chard, spinach, and lettuce.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Good girl!
We have been watering but just a small patch- not the normal full garden which we feed the goats and rabbits from.
Since it has finally cooled it takes less water to stay moist esp now that I have mulched.
We just could not face going all winter with out fresh stuff  You will be glad you did! 

Lee


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I was bad and did our garden up for the goats with a bunch of old seeds we had, stole the idea from Tammy  Thankfully things are growing pretty well  
Of course if I knew they would actually sprout and grow i would've planted a few things for us!!! I might go back in and try though, there should still be some time  of course I am afraid if i do the little rain we have been getting will stop all over again :\


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I also just planted a fall garden. Although I planted seeds a month ago in containers so when I set them out, they are already pretty big. Winter squash, broccoli, cauliflower, brussels sprouts, kale, swiss chard. The squash is blooming so I hope they set fruit or I will have to start hand pollinatiing in the early morning along with milking. Spinach is up and putting on the first real leaves. It is pretty mild here in winter so I am hoping I get to eat something before the freezes come.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

LaNell, the freeze never bothers most of what you plant, and I do pollinate my own stuff like my winter squashes others you can just give a good shake or a brushing with your hand. At the most I will put straw over the plants, a sheet of plastic and then more straw...if my straw will come out with true flakes, I make little teepees out of the flakes over the plants. Even if I have to cut off frozen tips, it never hurts the plants. Vicki


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

:rofl Yeh, Vicki, It's kinda hard to get a flake off of this 3" long dried grass clippings they call hay isn't it. I have to take a bucket in to get my hay in and put out for the girls. It's better than nothing though and I'm thankful I have this much. 

Really Really hoping we get some rain today with this front coming in. I got all that deer plot mix and rye grass planted and now this little garden. Sure could use a good soaking rain. This morning the weather guy has backed off to 40% chance of scattered light showers this afternoon though. So everybody cross your fingers and toes that we get some rain.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We had spinkles most of the afternoon and then this evening a really good downpour. There is hope for our rye grass yet Chris!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

We got 3/4 of an inch overnight. YEA!! First thing I did this morning with a flashlight at 5 am was check the rain gauge.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

dance:


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> LaNell, the freeze never bothers most of what you plant, and I do pollinate my own stuff like my winter squashes others you can just give a good shake or a brushing with your hand. At the most I will put straw over the plants, a sheet of plastic and then more straw...if my straw will come out with true flakes, I make little teepees out of the flakes over the plants. Even if I have to cut off frozen tips, it never hurts the plants. Vicki


I have been going out early with my flashlight and hand pollinating the squash. I have a good number of growing squash so I guess it is working. The spinach is almost ready to start picking. I am excited about my fall garden now. It is really doing well. I remember having a winter garden years ago when we lived in Dallas so this one should do really well since our climate is so much milder. I have a row cover just in case and I am busily cleaning out the barn a little at a time where I feed alfalfa and mulching. So far so good.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Vicki - why did my cauliflower seedlings get all leggy and fall over in the wind last night? They are beautiful plants about half grown but haven't made a very stout stem. Is it the shortening day? I was so hoping I could do cauli like I do winter brocc! 
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For me it is usually not enough sun. They are stretching for the light, why when you start seeds you have the light source right next to the plants. Our fall and winter gardens are pretty bomb proof, especially once we get the leaves out of the trees, until them all my brocolli, caulifower etc...has to be in my sunniest beds with the most morning sun, my afternoon sun is right behind a huge oak...so right now my garden isn't getting a lot of sun, when the tree loses it's leaves, my garden perks up.

I purchased some of those walls of water, a friend uses them to keep frost off her small starts, they also reflect light since they are clear plastic with water in them. 

Right now husband is drying my soap rooms wooden floor in the green house, so planting in there is way behind!!! V


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Well....they were direct seeded in the ground in full sun which is why I cannot figure it!
Congrats on that hand made flooring !!!!!!!
L


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah I kind of need to take back all the bad things I said about my husband and his saw mill


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I think I will be a copycat and put in a fall garden, since the drought kept us from having one this summer. Thanks for this thread! Do any of you use raised beds?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I only raise bed Carli, that way I amend only the soil my plants grow in. Between the beds is gravel, which we walk on, this way I can poison the gravel around the outside edges of the garden fence, to keep fireants from coming into the beds inside the fence. It's the only poision I use, one of those I can't garden in the national forest without doing something about the fireants. Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Those of you "hand pollinating your squash" and flaunting your warmth to those of us starting to hunker down... enjoy your parasites that go with that warm weather too! :grin where's the sour grapes icon? :grin

But hey, I can easily grow spinach in July/Aug, so there! :LOL

We can garden year around here some, but no "squash" etc. I do have 2 pepper plants on my window sill now, other than that, its all a cruciferous buffet, and beet, spinach, chard etc.

Really I shouldn't complain given what most of this latitude endures...


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

But I have spinach ready to eat too.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

My rutabagas, cabbage, radishes and spinach are up. I think I see some swiss chard coming up. Don't see any carrots or parsnips up yet. Planted some beets, turnip greens and some more spinach today. Weather guys had 70% chance of rain, rain rain rain and we wound up with only 1/4 of an inch of drizzle. Better than a poke in the eye but BOY I was sure looking forward to getting a good rain today. I think the biggest rain skirted off to the south and east of us.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We got rain all day long, daughter just got in and a lot of Cleveland is flooded. My rye grass is up sporatically, it really is amazing how it comes up seemingly over night. Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I somehow have onions- planted them last spring drought killed then so i have just been putting goat manure over the garden area and had "thrown" old seeds out there to see what happened (nothing) but I have onion shoots coming up!!!! Ha I am not the queen of plant death!!!! 
as long as i stay far away from them they should grow ok...right?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I sat here and watched the weather channel as those big red blobs of rain went that direction. Glad you got a good soaking rain. It will do wonders for the pastures. Even the litte bit of rain we got helped.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

We got nothing so I will have to water this evening. My spinach is ready but a rain would have really made it go hog wild.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I got some rain !! and I also picked and fixed a BIG pan of fresh Collards with bacon in it and cornbread, it was soooo good ! :biggrin 
I hope to fix them once a week and eat more in season food.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

OK Linda - now I need your help. HOW do you cook collards so they are edible? I have tried many times. Am I picking them too late or what?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

"I somehow have onions-" Lynn

So your bout with being Mother Death must have run its course :rofl

Actually onions do the best in cooler seasons  We have onions out in the garden that Dad thought were goners I have to get out there and insulate them today before we get really cold. They will grow through the winter with a nice layer of goat stomp around them and in the spring will grow very nice. have one onion on my counter top that is growing...I should put it in a pot so it will seed out . I'll have to get a pic! Just sittin' there growing out of air. 
We have an abundance of dill right now too. I need to collect it and dry some more. 

I am not sure how the beets and carrots are holding out. I left the grass growing around them as an insulator but I am pretty sure they are done for  The leafy lettuce and celery are still going strong though so I should pick some more of that too.
Tam


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I have never grown celery. I was in California one time and drove past a field full of celery and that was the best, freshest smell coming from that field.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have covered my plants with hay since I might not have time to do it tonight since last week when the forecast was for 34, it actually got down to 29 and some of my squash leaves got nipped but not enough to kill the plants. 34 is forecast again for tonight so I am ready.
I have never tried to grow celery either. Read up on how once upon a time.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Not sure how Linda cooks collards, but I pick them (the longer you leave them on the plant, the more tough and bitter they become, like Swiss Chard), wash them through 3 waters, put them in a pot with some smokey bacon or salt pork, some salt, some splenda (or sugar if you can use it), some bacon drippings, cover with water and bring them to a boil, cover and simmer until you can cut the leaves easily with a fork. Mine may cook for a couple hours before they get like I want them. The best way I like to eat them is to mix evenly, turnip greens, collards and mustard greens. Some people like to take a ham bone and put in their pot with their collards.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am going to try collards again. I guess I am letting the leaves get too big then they are tough and never get tender.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And don't boil them in a ton of water, that is why most people don't like greens of any kind.

If you boil your hamhocks, or smoked turkey legs with about 3 tablespoons of red wine vinegar it will break down the meat more and also take the calicum out of the bone, to this add about 3 tablespoons of poultry seasoning and simmer about an hour, I only want about 4 inches of water in my biggest canning pot when I am done and I also take the meat off the bones and add more turkey or ham to the pot. I then add a sink full of greens into it to fill the largest post I have...put on simmer and let it go, they shrink down incredibly. We eat on it with corn bread the first night and then I freeze them into containers that hold enough for just me and husband...it's to hard to make really good greens quickly for dinner, like you can spinach.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the tips on cooking collards. I have always wanted to like them but my mother only grew turnip greens. Those I can cook.

Went out this morning to hand pollinate my winter squash and there were BEES doing it for me. Warm enough for them to be out and about for a few days. I have one acorn squash, one delicata and six spaghettis squash growing. Not very many squash but I am happy that I have any since I planted so late. I have several plants that only have male flowers still so no squash babies on them.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

We have been fluxuating in temp as of late, sometimes in the 20's out there. We still have lettuce and celery as well as Dill. very hardy plants! I am going to bring in lettuce today for a change.
Tam


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I harvested my first spaghettis squash from my fall garden today. It is supposed to freeze tonight so I have covered all of the squash plants with hay from the cows waste pile. The spinach, cauliflower, brussel sprouts and broccoli will be alright in the cold. I am excited about actually having a few things in the garden this time of the year. Had spinach in my turkey soup for lunch. Yum.
Tam - I have never planted celery. But I love new things.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry LaNell about not answering those Collard Greens recipe  but here it is now 

Kicking Collard Greens from "All Recipes "
Ingredients
1 tablespoon olive oil
3 slices bacon
1 large onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper
3 cups chicken broth
1 pinch red pepper flakes
1 pound fresh collard greens, cut into 2-inch pieces




Directions
1. Heat oil in a large pot over medium-high heat. Add bacon, and cook until crisp. Remove bacon from pan, crumble and return to the pan. Add onion, and cook until tender, about 5 minutes. Add garlic, and cook until just fragrant. Add collard greens, and fry until they start to wilt. 
2. Pour in chicken broth, and season with salt, pepper, and red pepper flakes. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer for 45 minutes, or until greens are tender. 

This recipe is YUMMY !!! Chicken broth or chicken bouillon cubes does wonders along with bacon or smoked Turkey


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Speaking of Collards , I picked a garbage bag full and am freezing them now, I had 4 people tell me that I didn't need to blanch them so I am doing it that way and hope they taste good . It's sure a LOT faster and easier as I picked thru ,checked every leaf for any bugs or worms , stripped out the middle and any chewed leaves,washed and soaked 15 min., then washed again and drained,shook the water off , rolled them up and sliced them and then bagged and deflated all the air out and froze them. Has anyone done this ? Utube has a video of how to freeze them.

Can I feed the stalks to my goats or will it give them the poops ?

I have chickens and ducks and there is always compost so no loss if I cant feed it to them. My yard looks like spring !! Rye grass is everywhere and is so tall that I wont let my girls graze as I am afraid it will bloat them . I am not going to mow because weeds love bare dirt so this spring I will burn it off and the potash will do wonders for the soil. It is 37* at 11pm. and suppost to get down to 30*.so this will be my first freeze. I have my orange trees covered and Banana plants cut down and fed to my goats ,spinach,chard,beets,collards,turnips,shallots,onions,cabbage, kale and Rutabaga are looking great ! :blush2 and I have 1 large tomato plant that is just loaded with salad size tomatoes that I have covered with a comforter ,I am going to see how long I can grow them


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't know about feeding collards to goats but thanks for the recipe.
We had FRESH spaghetti squash tonight. I did not know spaghetti squash was so delicious. Cut i off the vine last night and ate it tonight. YUM. DH gobbled it right up also. So I ran out and covered my squash with hay again since I had moved it back this morning so the sun could help them grow. I am liking this winter garden a bunch. The spinach is delicious too. Straight from the garden to the soup pot and then served wilted.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I read the 4 season Harvest by Eliot Coleman and he grows year round in zone 5 with some tricky methods of growing without heat in a green house ,very interesting and also to invigorate a desire to garden ,it was 30* last night and my covered tomato looks great . I finished putting those greens up and cleaning my kitchen by 3am. and got 11 gallon stuffed bags full ,now I need to oven dry the Lemon grass for tea and sage for cooking.

I love the spaghetti squash ! I put cinnamon and sugar on one half once and just forked it and ate it right out of the shell as it didn't last for spaghetti but it looks like spaghetti and I bet it would taste as good as spaghetti with sauce on it and SOOOO FEW calories !! PERFECT VEGGIE !


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I cut the squash in half, and put it cut side down in a glass baking dish and cooked in the microwave. Forked it out, a little butter, shredded cheese and a dab or picante sauce. I am liking the fresh veggies more than I thought I would. We have the frames for two greenhouses. DH is going to put them up during Christmas break. We were thinking of using shade cloth to protect our summer garden from the terrible heat we get that burns everything up early. I will have to check out the 4 season harvest book.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

LaNell.... I have a greenhouse but it is used for housing my Lemon tree and winter plants ,I haven't used it for growing because it gets so hot inside,I think I need a fan and remove some of the clear poly pvc siding during the summer ,It becomes a kidding house :/ in the spring for doe's in labor .
However I found that no matter what the book says,nothing produces in 110* heat ,tomatoes bloom but fall off,runner beans dont produce, no cukes but what will grow is melons and okra and sometimes squash. We need cooler Texas temps and rain :sigh
linda


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

A four season harvest? Ahh, I've got my garden somewhat chicken-proofed I hope and last night I found some seeds a friend had given me. She had a bunch of these packs from Back to Eden. Mine is a Survial Seed Kit #3 for zones 7 and 8. I think I'm a little higher than those zones, but it has just about everything in the pack you would need in an emergency. Oats, wheat, raddishes, corn, several squash types, tomatoes, peppers, etc. I have no idea how old the pack is. Has anyone ever had one of these survial packs and planted the seeds and had them come up?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

In general IF you keep your seed in the original packet and then place it in a dark glass jar your seeds will last a long time, but by about 7 yrs I would say you might have some germination problems. What I would do is swecure seeds from your own garden and change them out every year. One sure way to continue gardening.
Tam


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I got my 4 season harvest book yesterday. Now to be able to sit down and read it.
I covered my squash plants with hay for the freeze last night. Also covered the spaghetti squash with an old tarp over the hay. We will see if I saved anything. Had to try. So far I have harvested 4 nice sized spaghetti squash from my winter garden so I consider my planting in October a success. The spinach just keeps producing. Not a lot of variety but at least it is in the fresh vegetable category.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

We got wind ...then lot's of rain ... then 30's temp and my 1 tomato that was loaded with tomatoes is now down ,so it's time to clear it out. I had a nice bunch of kale for supper tho .


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am pleasantly surprised that the squash plants that I covered with hay and then with an old tarp survived the freeze quite nicely. A couple of other ones that just had hay also managed to not get frozen. Alas the pumpkin looks really bad and I piled the most hay on it. Probably the end of the pumpkin. Spinach looks good though. Had enough to make two servings for dinner. I shared with DH this time.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

My fall garden isn't looking worth a flip. The spinach isn't an inch and a half tall, the parsnips didn't even come up and the carrots are very very sparse and are tiny. Everything else just might as well not have come up because it looks so stunted and pitiful for some reason. Even the swiss chard isn't doing anything. The rutabagas are about 2-3 inches tall and the radishes look the best but that isn't saying much.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That is what makes a fall garden here such a challenge. We are reliably just barely below freezing each night by end of November which does not allow for growth so we have to get things up and going and big enough so they just 'stand' in the garden over winter waiting on our desires  

This year was sooooooo hard. The soil temps were too high to germinate in the correct time frame for growth to be at the point where this strategy will work. We have beeeeautiful huge cauliflower and broccoli plants that did not fruit because they were just too young when the days got too short to stimulate flowering and they will kick off to slime once we get to single digits in Jan and Feb. Too big to cover so they are rabbit treats daily.

Our carrots are fine- they are holding and altho not sweetened like mature carrots they are food and great is stir fry and soup. The spinach has been the super star. 2 types-once savoyed and the other smooth- and we are eating it by the basketful and I have rigged a cover for it so it will not die completely back to ground level. 2 layers of row cover with air gap gives it nearly 10 degrees of protection  

Meiquing holding out in the open- so totally cold tolerant-Napa cabbage as well. The turnips made beautiful bottoms and they are holding -2 types there as well - one with smaller roots than the other but equally yummy- sweet and crisp raw YUM and very mild cooked. 

Green onions galore altho a bit worse for the wear but plenty good for fresh eating. 
Just so sad to not have big piles of broc and cauli....but oh well....looking forward to spring !!

We also have several types of winter squash stored and our humongous football sweet potatoes that are homely but still yummy. And plenty of garlic thanks to Tammy's Pop! Thanks again!
With several bags of beans and rice and tons of dehydrated stuff we won't starve yet 
Just made a quinoa pasta soup with our dried zukkers and Mediterranean herb mix Don made this summer- well - YUM if I do say so meself.
Ya'll come 
Lee

Ps- the goats won't eat collards here but every thing else is a big hit.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

In the South it is nearly time to plant English peas. My barber told me his mother always planted English peas on Christmas Day! Speaking of rain, we are getting plenty now - we got 3 3/4 inch this week.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

DH and I ate at the Golden Corral last week and he had English peas. I made a comment that I should plant some of those since they like cold weather. Maybe I will do it for real.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Love peas! So hard to time it right here. 
Who knows a good mildew resistant type?
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I plant Wondo and I originally got them from my feed guy (they are heirloom so you can easily find them). A trick he taught me is to use the bright pink innoculant for rot on them, then as they sit in the ground waiting for warm temps to germinante they don't rot. Go on ebay.com and order yourself a pea fence from England, they are green, sort of look like heavy test fishing line and I simply zip tie it up on my cattle panel fence, it is much nicer to the peas, and keeps them up off the ground which is key to having good strong pea vines. As it grows snip off all the under growth of leaves, this keeps air circulating and stops mildew, slugs and here aphids. I have used the same pea fence for years. You really can't ruin them. Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Bella Star said:


> ...nothing produces in 110* heat ,...


There was some experiment with sweet potatoes and they didn't suffer until over 140! I find that unbelievable, but supposedly...

I'm going to try some new experiments to grow them here next year.

I guess this thread should be "winter" gardening now?  And some of you are talking like its spring already!

New Year's day I planted mesculun and salad mixes in buckets on a protected sunny porch and they are coming up with 2 distinct seed leaves already!

My kitchen counter has a bunch of votive type little jars doing germination tests, I just rinse them daily and treat them like sprouts. If I do them in damp paper towels then its outta sight, outta mind and I wind up with gross mold experiments. The white beans were only 10% germination, will plant up the rest of what I have this year and save more, I accidentally left them out for months... Everything else is doing pretty well so far. I'm surprised at some scarlet runner beans that I vacuum sealed years ago and left in a cabinet, they still seem to be about 60-70% good! Most of my seeds I store in the back of the fridge. I get the big seed box out monthly in the spring, pull the ones I want to get planted and put those in easy reach and sight in standing up in a tray.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

All I can say is you must have the biggest fridge in the world or no food in there ! :rofl
What kind of 'white beans' Lacia...there are many. 

I think Linda meant nothing gets pollinated at 110 maybe...for sure here it was the case this summer and way into what we call fall...September. 

Yup- winter garden is true now altho it has been nearly 70 all week- heading for a rain cycle with little drop in temp.
GREAT for feeding yourself from the garden. Eating super great green stuff every day and even inviting pickers. Spinach is rather frost bitten and gnarly tough growth but wow makes great substantive piles of green unlike spring growth which is so delicate and growing rapidly.

My broc and cauli got a late start because of how hot the ground was and the broc is going to head up - little tight knots forming now. I always assumed flowering was based on lightcycles but they are doing it anyway. Not the cauliflower and so I have a question....

Has anyone grown cauliflower over winter and had it successfully head up in early spring as the days lengthen? They were too immature to flower before 'winter' but the weather has been mild enough they have grown wonderfully. Hoping to get the hang of this - broc is more forgiving and we do a bumper crop twice a year but haven't had the same success with cauli. 

Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It should work Lee, we usually have ours cut and in the house and we have side shoots that head small in the spring. I actually love the small 'heads' of brocolli better than the big ones, leaves and all.

Yes, when the weather is that hot we have nothing that pollinates anything. Nobody wants to go outside, not even the bees!


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Peas sound so good and the temp is warming,is anybody planting yet ? I am going to plant snow peas as I love stir frys . THANKS


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, I have a giant fridge :lol

Its one of those 3 door, freezer on the bottom ones. Biggest one they made at the time (2004?) But mostly it is jammed, totally jam packed solid. I've been having some trouble with an odd spot freezing stuff and I think its just too solid full. I like doing puzzles and its sort of like that. 

The seeds all go in boxes in the very back, I only get them out every few weeks during the growing season. The current planting plan seeds go in a tray more accessible.

The drying stuff goes on top of other stuff in the random wasted head space above other jars etc. And it comes and goes pretty quickly into cupboard jars when dried.

And I probably don't refridgerate everything they say we should  Eggs for example, live on the counter, fruit too, etc. 

I went to a seed swap yday and got so many new things to try, like a black garbonzo. Johnny's Seed catalog is right next to me now, I want it all, :lol

I'm not sure what variety the white beans are, they are old seed saved ones I've grown out and saved some for many years. Just a bright spot in salads and dishes.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I put in a row of beets and carrots this past weekend along with several collard and cauliflower plants. Looking forward to some garden fresh veggies!


----------

